# Different banner?



## Elan (Aug 10, 2011)

I just noticed that my forum banner (or whatever one wants to call it) where the headings "User CP, Search, New Posts", etc are shown doesn't have a "Quick Links" heading anymore.  

  Did this change, or is there a place to customize these headings?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 11, 2011)

still there for me.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 11, 2011)

You're using a different Browser...

With Chrome i see:
User CP-Posting Rules-BBS Help-User List-Calender-Search-New Posts-Mark Forums Read-Open Buddy List-Log Out

With IE i see:
User CP-Posting Rules-BBS Help-Users List-Calendar-New Posts-Search-Quick Links-Log Out


----------



## Elan (Aug 11, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> You're using a different Browser...
> 
> With Chrome i see:
> User CP-Posting Rules-BBS Help-User List-Calender-Search-New Posts-Mark Forums Read-Open Buddy List-Log Out
> ...



  That must be it.  Now that I'm at work, on Firefox, I see "Quick Links".  I was at home, on Chrome, when I posted the original message.


----------



## Elan (Aug 11, 2011)

So, the next question:  Is this expected behavior?


----------

